# Do your delts burn when you train?



## ReconMarine (Jun 22, 2017)

I know someone is going to say it burns when they pee, but seriously.  As long as I can remember when I do front and side lateral raises my delts burn like they are on fukkin fire.  For about 10 minutes.  and then it goes away. No other body part does that.

Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## Bosco200 (Jun 22, 2017)

They always burn when I do shoulders.  They burn a little extra if I pinned them that day.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 22, 2017)

Shoulders and calves for me. My shoulders burn when i do bench presses too.


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 22, 2017)

I do front and side delts after chest, and workout.  Yes indeed they burn.  Also found I don't need to do nearly as much work on them that way either.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 22, 2017)

Delts always give me a crazy pump/burn...it's just a painful pump especially dumbdelt raises...pretty much get a crazy pump hitting every muscle right now.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 22, 2017)

Actually it burns when....

yeah they burn for me too and i was wondering this as well, good post


----------



## ReconMarine (Jun 22, 2017)

That is strangely comforting.   I always wondered if it was just me.  I work out at a college gym.  Not many people really get intense there and I don't talk to the kids much.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 22, 2017)

ReconMarine said:


> That is strangely comforting.   I always wondered if it was just me.  I work out at a college gym.  Not many people really get intense there and I don't talk to the kids much.



Hey if you're worried you could be at risk for an injury there's nothing wrong with asking people about it


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 22, 2017)

Crippling, painful pump for me.  It's a love hate thing


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 22, 2017)

yes, as long as they get some volume they will


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 22, 2017)

if your delts aren't burning you aren't working them enough. I stretch between every set to help with that


----------



## Aoutest (Jun 22, 2017)

Rub them down with DMSO after you shower. Hell, I'd swim in DMSO if I could.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 22, 2017)

I'll have to bend over and let my arms hang or set the weight down for ~5 seconds sometimes and then bang out more reps.  It's painful.  Not joint pain, but that good burn that lets you know you're putting in work.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 22, 2017)

Ohp is all I do for delts. I do get good pumps from it. Nothing too sensational


----------



## bigdog (Jun 22, 2017)

i get the crazy painful pumps in my delts. i have to leg arms dangle a bit to help finish at times. its all blood pump not joint pain. it is absolutely a love/hate thing!


----------



## Solomc (Jun 22, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Ohp is all I do for delts. I do get good pumps from it. Nothing too sensational



Same here but I do go HEAVY. I do however throw in HEaVY and semi heavy side lateral raises. But that's it. They are as big as they ever been and injury free. 

Be careful you are not over working them. I believe its the number one complaint. Shoulder pain...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 22, 2017)

Shoulders burn so much more than other muscles because when u get a pump your shoulders support your arms. The weight of your arms make it burn even more. Def a love hate type of pump. Its the worst in the shower immediately after hammering shoulders and u can't even wash your hair


----------



## stonetag (Jun 23, 2017)

I workout in the morn, and On shoulder day I cant wait to get to work to relieve the burn, I have a physical job and it just feels good to keep them working, less the weight.


----------



## bronco (Jun 23, 2017)

Yes. They burn like hell. sometimes even when working chest


----------



## ReconMarine (Jun 23, 2017)

Yeah, it's definitely not joint pain.  Not an injury type thing at all they just burn like somebody is sticking a hot knife in them.  calves are the only other thing that comes close and they ain't that close.


----------

